
How Rust’s standard library was vulnerable for years and nobody noticed - mmirate
https://medium.com/@shnatsel/how-rusts-standard-library-was-vulnerable-for-years-and-nobody-noticed-aebf0503c3d6
======
jmarinez
Shit just got real.

@Rust team - and all other language teams for that matter - what process and
tools will formally be used to prevent this from happening?

~~~
dbaupp
The article touches on this with a quote from the security team:

 _> \- We don’t have the time or inclination to work on updating this policy
until after the [2018] edition ships

> — We’d rather take the time to get it right, but don’t have the time right
> now_

